# 3rd Season with Platinum 30 SHO, Observations.



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all
This will be the 3rd season with my Platinum 30 SHO and have a couple of observations. I took her out of the garage to clean and get her ready for the upcoming season, I washed her down then went to go start it up and not to my surprise after a couple of pushes on the primer bulb she fired up on the first pull (I only ever used the electric starter once or twice just to make sure it worked) amazing engine that 414cc motor. 
This is what really gets me really miffed, why do they use fasteners and parts such as the heated grip power switch that are prone to rust/corrosion when they know darn well that the machine will be used in wet and somewhat salty environment??? This baffles the living daylights out of me.

Aside from the above I am extremely pleased with this beast/Tank of a thrower and would do it all again in a heartbeat, Nothing stops it, it throws snow like nobodies business and is super reliable.

Now to make a little list of parts I will be changing out for their stainless steel counterparts and maybe make some MOD's:icon_smile_big:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Inferno, describe the conditions that the machine is stored in. High humidity? Did you clean the machine prior to putting it away last season?


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

uberT said:


> Inferno, describe the conditions that the machine is stored in. High humidity? Did you clean the machine prior to putting it away last season?


I cleaned the machine, greased all points, changed the oil put stabilizer in the fuel (Topped off the tank) prior to putting her away. I put the machine up on blocks in the garage and covered it. The garage is detached and doesn't have any environmental controls but this shouldn't matter.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*M-o-n-e-y*

I used to wonder about that myself. Then I worked in supervision and realized why we gave raises in cents per hour and fought for every last penny when buying inventory and put a value on every last procedure it took to manufacture product. When figuring how to value the MSRP and what the competition's MSRP is and what the consumer is willing to spend on a product a half a cent here and there times thousands of products adds up.
While you're saying I'd spend more for stainless steel hardware and gold plated contacts in switches most consumers would not and the manufacturer would not sell enough product to show the profit necessary to satisfy the owners and shareholders.
Believe or not the manufacturers work on a small margin. A large volume is what makes it profitable.
I remember my departments productivity suffered every time I had too many people on vacation at once. The saving grace in production by the way is when a production worker takes a vacation they usually come back energized and make up the difference for that quarter. 
PS: before anybody wonders, yes, they do spec products and warranties together, nuff said!


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

stromr said:


> I used to wonder about that myself. Then I worked in supervision and realized why we gave raises in cents per hour and fought for every last penny when buying inventory and put a value on every last procedure it took to manufacture product. When figuring how to value the MSRP and what the competition's MSRP is and what the consumer is willing to spend on a product a half a cent here and there times thousands of products adds up.
> While you're saying I'd spend more for stainless steel hardware and gold plated contacts in switches most consumers would not and the manufacturer would not sell enough product to show the profit necessary to satisfy the owners and shareholders.
> Believe or not the manufacturers work on a small margin. A large volume is what makes it profitable.
> I remember my departments productivity suffered every time I had too many people on vacation at once. The saving grace in production by the way is when a production worker takes a vacation they usually come back energized and make up the difference for that quarter.
> PS: before anybody wonders, yes, they do spec products and warranties together, nuff said!


 I understand what you're saying but these machines are not cheap and the price I paid I should not be seeing rust marks running down the powder coat from rusty fasteners on what is essentially a new well maintained machine. Gold contacts are not whats needed but a switch that is waterproof with a stainless body, washers and nut.
Don't get me wrong it is not terrible by any means just an annoyance to me which is easily remedied. The machine is worth every dime paid for it I just question some of the engineering decisions made by the bean counters.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

InfernoST said:


> Hi all
> This will be the 3rd season with my Platinum 30 SHO and have a couple of observations. ........
> 
> Now to make a little list of parts I will be changing out for their stainless steel counterparts and maybe make some MOD's:icon_smile_big:


My third season is coming up too. I recognise your concern with the heated hand grips switch but it has not prevented the switch from working on my machine; later models have rubber covered switches so you can upgrade.

How do you find the gas tank cap? Most find it difficult to use and remove the strainer which helps a lot and there is a duplicate strainer anyway on the tank outlet. 

Many find the gas tank too small for the job they bought the machine to do. I replaced the fuel tank with the Pro model's 6.4 liter tank over the summer to allow me to finish blowing without a refill, or 2. 

Have you checked the engine speed? Mine was running at 3,500 rpm which is within spec at 3,600 +/- 100 rpm, but 3,700 will make a big difference in blowing EOD watery slop.

The auger gear box seal leaked oil at the impeller shaft while stored. All 3 shaft seals and the front metal seal and the impeller shaft ball bearing were replaced under warranty. Fine now.

I use the plastic skids from Ariens to prevent damage to paver surfaces and have had no problems with the Auto-Turn which I think is the best approach to easy steering and I have tried a few.

Good luck with your third season.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Town said:


> My third season is coming up too. I recognise your concern with the heated hand grips switch but it has not prevented the switch from working on my machine; later models have rubber covered switches so you can upgrade.
> 
> How do you find the gas tank cap? Most find it difficult to use and remove the strainer which helps a lot and there is a duplicate strainer anyway on the tank outlet.
> 
> ...


 The gas tank cap is fine but i removed the screen and left it out because it was a big pain and not necessary. The engine speed is within spec and I also switched to the plastic skids, they made a huge difference in the handling of the machine.

Don't get me wrong this machine is well worth the money I just wonder where the engineers head is at when it pertains to certain aspects of the design and build. I'm not worried about the rust its easily fixed and only a couple of bolts and the switch.

Good luck to you as well, can't wait for the first snowfall.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That is a nice machine and the fuel tank is a little small for a 414cc engine especially on the low profile Gen 3. The LCT engine is well designed in many ways and is feature rich, I like the lower profile design (on the Gen 3 version has the oil drain plug pointing behind the machine not on the side like the Gen 2) it makes the machine easy to see over if you're not tall. However the gas tank cap is just poor engineering. Additionally the gas tank should be made of plastic to avoid future issues. 

Regarding the switch for the heated grips the newer plastic rocker switch design is larger and probably helps keep moisture out. Owners who have the older steel toggle switch have had good results putting a rubber boot over them. I also like the poly skids (they should come standard). Hopefully we will get some snow soon to give our machines a good run. All the best.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> That is a nice machine and the fuel tank is a little small for a 414cc engine especially on the low profile Gen 3. The LCT engine is well designed in many ways and is feature rich, I like the lower profile design (on the Gen 3 version has the oil drain plug pointing behind the machine not on the side like the Gen 2) it makes the machine easy to see over if your not tall. However the gas tank cap is just poor engineering. Additionally the gas tank should be made of plastic to avoid future issues.
> 
> The newer plastic rocker switch is larger and probably kelps keep moisture out. Owners who have the older steel toggle switch have had good results putting a rubber boot over them. I also like the poly skids (they should come standard). Hopefully we will get some snow soon to give our machines a good run. All the best.


Amen to that.


----------

